# baby's head sweats when he sleeps?



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, so I don't think this is life-threatening, but it IS peculiar. My 9-month-old son's head sweats A LOT when he sleeps. The sheet under him will be soaked under his head in a big circle, about as big as a dinner plate. If I stroke the side of his head it is very wet. Usually he has nothing over him except perhaps a light sheet up to his waist. Anyway the rest of his body never seems hot or sweaty. We co-sleep and the room and bed are reasoably cool, to me anyway. I just wondered if other babies have sweaty heads or if I should be concerned at all. It just gets a little icky if we shift around in bed and then I'm lying in a big damp spot







I have tried putting a pre-fold or hand towel under his head but it usually doesn't stay in place.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

My baby is 5 months old and his head sweats a lot, too. He may be hotter if he sleep between you and your dh because he will get bodyheat from both of you. We lose a lot of heat from the tops of our heads. I don't really have any thoughts or ideas on how to decrease the amount of sweat. Just wanted to let you know I experience the same thing with my baby.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

not peculiar in my family, a sweaty head is the best sign to know babe is asleep







I'm not a horribly hot sleeper but my sister and Dh are and both my boys are; we have a very damp bed in the morning, lol! If it's not buggin the babe (like getting chilly from the dampness), then it's probably fine. The only thing that might help a little is to make sure he's not wearing socks or let him keep his feet out of the covers if he keeps kicking them off. I would automatically cover my son back up when he was little, but then realzed that I most always have my feet uncovered.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

My baby was crazy sweaty when she was a newborn, and gradually got less so. however, her head still sweats when she sleeps, it seems to do this regardless of the rest of her body's temperature!
You lose the majority of your body heat through the top of your head, so I don't think it's surprising.







So long as the rest of his body is boiling over I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## forestmama (Feb 23, 2004)

My oldest did this. She is 7 now and sweats just as much. Sometimes I think she could sweat in a snow storm. Her dad was like that, so I agree that it probably just runs in the family.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

That's how we know dd is about to fall asleep, she gets little beads of sweat on her nose and her head starts heating up! I remember my little sister always sweated alot when she was asleep too. I don't know why they do it, but I think it's normal.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

My DD does this. I put a towel under her/us to catch the sweat as well as breastmilk drips. Used to be mostly for the breastmilk, but these days it's mostly for the sweat!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Mama of sweaty sleepers here too! All 3 of my girls sweat in their sleep. Dd2 is the worst though! She completely soaks her bed, and she usually sleeps with just her panties on, and no covers at all!


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies! At least now I know it's not totally abnormal.


----------

